
How Did Software Get So Reliable Without Proof? (1996) [pdf] - sillysaurusx
https://www.gwern.net/docs/math/1996-hoare.pdf
======
brianush1
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18050706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18050706)

~~~
sillysaurusx
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22478585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22478585)
was another good discussion.

